# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  La restauración del río Kissimmee

## NoRegistrado

Los americanos a veces son capaces de lo pero, pero también de lo mejor, y hay veces que los errores los solucionan a lo grande, igual que cuando los cometen.

es el caso del río Kissimmee en Florida, donde el cuerpo de ingenieros del Ejército USA realizó un canal de drenaje para eliminar las zonas pantanosas adyacentes en 1960. Ahora, una vez comprobado el desastre ecológico, igualmente lo están restaurando.
La canalización:


El objetivo final:


http://www.npr.org/2014/10/19/356647...tm_campaign=us

A qué me suena esto?? Ojos...,Guadiana..., Daimiel..., canalizaciones de drenaje...

Un video:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-oct-2014),willi (22-oct-2014)

----------


## albertillovernel

Lo malo, Miguel, es que aquí aún seguimos en la fase inicial del documental, la de destruir la naturaleza. Y no aprendemos, son, como dicen los argentinos, patos criollos: un paso, una cagada. Sólo hace falta comenzar a concienciar a la gente de que no se consigue nada de esta manera, encontrar fondos para invertirlos en naturaleza ¿¿en medio de la estafa económica definitiva?? y tiempo para que estas actuaciones surtan efecto. Igual los más jóvenes del foro podrían llegar a verlo; el resto, me temo que no. 
Un saludo!

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por eso pongo el enlace y me ha interesado. Aquí, en lugar de naturalizar, que es incluso mejor para no inundar, se insiste en la política del tiralíneas, excavadora y hormigonazo.
 Yo seguro que no lo veré. pero hay que mantener la llama viva para que nuestros hijos y nietos corrijan esos errores tan graves.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

